# Schutzhund Questions



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Here we go, I have a few......

Havoc just got his Bh and I have to admit I have been thinking about SchH for a long time. It will be a big committment as the clubs are so far away but I am seriously considering starting my 4 year old Havoc in this. 

I have long held the belief that teaching my dog to bite could increase my liabilty. what if Havoc stuck his mouth on someone and it was found out that I taught him to bite on command? Has this affected any one's homeowner's policy? I don't think he would bite anyone, he is 4 plus, but "what if"? I may not even do bitework but surprisingly my hubby has encouraged me to try all phases.

Are scorebooks interchangeable? Can I use my WDA scorebook at a DVG or UScA trial or must I have a score book for each organization? Are titles recognized - or if I decided to trial in DVG is my WDA Bh accepted?

Do have to join an organization? (I probably would)

I can choose between a DVG club and a WDA club in Tulsa. If you had to chose between DVG or WDA, which is the better organization to trial with? One lady had applied for her DVG scorebook a year ago and still did not have it. My WDA scorebook was in my mailbox in 2 weeks. The DVG club here is much larger that the WDA club. Both are equally as friendly and helpful as far as I can tell. DVG club gives me a 3 month trail period so I can get acquianted and decide if it is for me or not.

What equipment do I need? I have a prong, fursaver, SchH tracking articles, SchH 1 dumbbell, gripper leashes,40 foot long line that I can knot (I think it is legal) at 30 feet. 

I think I would need an agitation harness or collar. The WDA club here uses a harness. My AKC high jump does go tall enough for SchH so I can play in my yard some.

I think that is all for now, thanks in advance.


----------



## schh3fh2 (Oct 12, 2011)

Kayos and Havoc said:


> Here we go, I have a few......
> 
> 
> What equipment do I need? I have a prong, fursaver, SchH tracking articles, SchH 1 dumbbell, gripper leashes,40 foot long line that I can knot (I think it is legal) at 30 feet.


 Nope... The handler must stay at the end of the line a minimum of 10 meters..... The rules say the handler must be at the end of the tracking line and they say the line must be a minimum of 10 meters long, they CAN be longer ......I saw someone show up with a 100ft line and a knot tied at 33 ft. Judge told him to cut the line or be 100 ft back.


Frank


----------



## KJenkins (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow that's a loaded question about which to join. I belong to DVG but I also belong to a WDA club. The politics sometimes can be a real pain. Hopefully the USA JA amendment can be revised this GB meeting of the USA soon and that will help a bit. 


B2. Which scorebooks are acceptable in a DVG trial?

Any scorebook from a recognized organization accompanied by valid proof of current membership in that organization. In LV America, that includes scorebooks from USA, any AWDF member organization, ATTIBOX member clubs, and the GSDCA-WDA. If you import a dog and it comes with, for example, an ADRK scorebook, unless you are a member of ADRK, that scorebook is invalid with which to enter a trial. You must send a copy of the scorebook with the scorebook application and the check for $18.00 to the LV Secretary, who will fax the application and the scorebook copy to the DVG office. The scorebook you will receive from DVG will state that whatever titles the dog holds are on record in the office. As a DVG member, you are required to have a DVG scorebook to enter a DVG hosted trial regardless of your membership in any other recognized organization.Other questions about DVG can be found here:

DVG AMERICA Main Menu


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Thanks Keith. So I read this as I can use a WDA scorebook if I am a WDA member. If I am not then I have to sned the WDA scorebook to DVG to have it validated. 

I'll read through the DVG website too. 

I have no clue what the AWDF is. I have to google that one.

Frank I can see Havoc dragging me from 100 feet back!! Yo Havoc, slow down up there!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

American Working Dog Federation

How logical is that??:rofl:


----------

